# Jogging with 2 poodles is fun



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

That sounds awesome! I want to get into exercising with my standard. I am not a runner and have never really ran for exercise so don't think I'd fare so well. He has really long legs and big strides. It's even hard for me to keep up with him on our walks, so I've thought about biking with him. I have this image of me being knocked off my bike as he dashes for a squirrel lol.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

I would love to run with Darby but, yeah, can't go more than a few feet without stopping. I feel bad because she is constantly having to stop or slow down so I can keep up with her. I was thinking about bike riding with her too, but am also terrified of her going after a squirrel or getting scared at something and cutting me off. A few weeks ago my 6 year old son was riding his bike in front of the house so I decided to get on my bike with Darby. She did great but I only went a few houses up then turned around a few times, and I was scared to keep my feet on the pedals so I kept them up above the ground and my hands firmly on the brakes just in case!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I run with my two all the time; I am limited by the fact they are only 5 months old, but I follow what I read on this forum (5 minutes of running per month of life, so I'm at 25 minutes of running). Like Sschoe2 said, they like to dart in front of me at the beginning of every run because they're so excited and they like to attack each other in front of me, also because they're a bit overexcited. But they settle down after 1/2 a kilometer, and then it's great! They love it and I love it! Can hardly wait until they are grown and we can have long, leisurely runs together and not have to make sure they're not running further than is good for them


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

sschoe2 said:


> Instead of a boring walk I've decided to start jogging/running with Sari and Barkley. When I first started Sari would try to get in front of me and cut me off like a predator but now they both seem used to it. It is great that we can all get our cardio together.


Nice! I did 5 miles with my SPOO and mixed poodle/lab today. They were so good and stayed right by my side. Well, until we would see a squirrel! Geez, that throws me for a loop every time!


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

I love exercising with my dogs!
I take them all out on the skate board 2 at a time and you guys think biking is scary!
They really surprised me though and they all took to it very well, I can walk the 2 big ones downtown on the side walk together and use pressure with their collars to tell them when to move and weave which they taught themselves, they feel the slightest bit of pressure on their collars and they move in that direction.

My youngest had to get used to not stopping and saying hi to everyone but with a tiny correction he keeps walking and now he doesnt even bother anymore (unless were stopped). 

I would deffinatly say you guys wanting to try biking with your dogs go for it, you never know your dogs could surprise you. Once they know what is expected of them while on the bike they will probably be good.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I used to run with my two MPOOS (Alex and Pippin) but now they're 9/10 and I don't like to push them. (Merlin is still crazy on leash and tries to trip me.)

I wish I lived near one of you SPOO owners so I could borrow your SPOOs for a run! I feel so much safer running with a dog, plus it distracts me from the effort. You can train them to pull you up hills too.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I used to run with my two MPOOS (Alex and Pippin) but now they're 9/10 and I don't like to push them. (Merlin is still crazy on leash and tries to trip me.)
> 
> I wish I lived near one of you SPOO owners so I could borrow your SPOOs for a run! I feel so much safer running with a dog, plus it distracts me from the effort. You can train them to pull you up hills too.


I do too! There are many days she would like to go out for a second run. I just don't have the time to do it twice in one day (or the energy!). I also agree that I feel so much safer with a dog or two with me. I am always curious though if they would actually protect me, if need be or just lick the person to death?!


----------

